# More sanding needed?



## AdamElmarakby (Mar 23, 2021)

First time drywaller here.

This picture is after mud, tape, mud, mud, sanding, and one coat of primer. I am wondering is this going to show when painted or should I do more work with sanding? How do you know when sanding is complete? Thanks!


----------



## natebarry20 (Jan 26, 2021)

Need fuller, consistent layers of same type of mud so it sands off at same rate. USG all-purpose for tape and first coat. Followed by USG plus 3 for a basic build of mud. Keep the mud fluffy or at least don’t pack the layers together with too much pressure. Nice, smooth almost fine granuar coats. Maybe don’t try sand out everything before primer. Get it 80-90% where you think it looks good. Prime, then use plus 3 again for “spotting” the imperfections. Can be more aggressive to pull it tight into small, shallow imperfections since primer has previous buildup locked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kennedy Drywall LLC (Mar 11, 2021)

AdamElmarakby said:


> First time drywaller here.
> 
> This picture is after mud, tape, mud, mud, sanding, and one coat of primer. I am wondering is this going to show when painted or should I do more work with sanding? How do you know when sanding is complete? Thanks!
> View attachment 41614


That’ll paint


----------



## landbaroness (Mar 29, 2019)

AdamElmarakby said:


> First time drywaller here.
> 
> This picture is after mud, tape, mud, mud, sanding, and one coat of primer. I am wondering is this going to show when painted or should I do more work with sanding? How do you know when sanding is complete? Thanks!
> View attachment 41614


What you see right there is what it will look like with your finished coat of paint only a different color. None of this is going to 'paint out'. My best suggestion is to go online and watch every Vancouver Carpenter Drywall video you can find. The guy does an excellent job covering every aspect of drywall mudding for the first timer. You'll be amazed at what you can do with using a nice, wide knife and 'feathering' the edges so you don't have those lumps . He will also teach you how often you need to sand and when to stop sanding.


----------

